# Diagnostic accuracy of fine-needle aspiration versus core-needle biopsy for the diagn



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Diagnostic accuracy of fine-needle aspiration versus core-needle biopsy for the diagnosis of thyroid malignancy in a clinical cohort.

I am not at all surprised about this...............

http://www.springerlink.com/content/m7tt2133717p26w3/


----------

